# Problems importing Video in Cubase Studio 5.5



## MA-Simon (Feb 2, 2013)

I tried everithing I could think of, still, it wont import anything.

My clip is about 3 minutes long, 150MB big, 640x360pix, QuickTime-Video (.mov), 
I'm working on Windows 7 64bit.

Cubase says it will import .mov, .gt .dv .avi .mpeg .mp4, I converted the video into literally everything even with different codecs, but it wont load them o=? !!!!!!!!
Before importing it says in the file description: "Datei ist entweder fehlerhaft oder Medientyp wird nicht unterstützt" (File is either corupted or the file type is not supported). 
But there is nothing wrong with the video file it works perfectly fine. 

I convertd with both SUPER & FormatFactory. The original File was exported from Adobe After Effects. 

I can't do anything without that video working. :cry: 

please help!


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm not sure what Cubase 5.5 is, but I think it uses the same code base as Nuendo 4. So:

1) Are you using Direct Show or Quicktime for Output?
2) If Quicktime, does Quicktime play the original video?
3) If so, have you tried converting it to Photo JPeg using QuickTime Pro?
4) Can you play other videos, or do they not play either?

D


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 2, 2013)

Thank you for your reply,

I tested another video which will not work too (unfortunally I don't have any other clips at hand right now.)

Here is a screen of the manual compared to my cubase version...???
There seems to be no option for switching the video output setting here...

Hm... I don't have quicktime installed. Maybe this is the problem? 
I generally use VLC for video playback and since cubase supports .mov I though it would not be needed.

I will try downloading quicktime.


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2013)

MA-Simon @ Sat Feb 02 said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> I tested another video which will not work too (unfortunally I don't have any other clips at hand right now.)
> 
> ...


AFAIK Direct show won't play.mov You could try converting to .avi instead, but the correct codec is a bit of a crap shoot.

D


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 2, 2013)

Ufffff, right there in the manual: You need to have quicktime installed!!! Gosh.
Trying... hope it will work.


----------



## MA-Simon (Feb 2, 2013)

It works!!!

Thank you! =o


----------



## Daryl (Feb 2, 2013)

Glad you've got it sorted. FWIW, if you ever upgrade Cubase you'll find that Direct Show has been removed, and you have to install QuickTime in oder to work to video, so you've just got there a little early. :wink: 

D


----------

